# Sulking?



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

Max seems a little sulky lately, and I can't figure it out. I work at home and seldom leave him alone. If I do go out, it's only for a few hours. I walk him off-leash in the woods 6-10 miles every day. Several walks each week include his friend, another dog he plays well with. He also gets a good 20 minutes of fetch each day. One day each week he goes to daycare (which he absolutely loves) and plays his little heart out. He eats a raw meat/organ/bone diet. He's very fit, healthy, swweet, and sociable, and he's always seemed so happy and playful' but for the last couple of weeks he's been acting, well, like he's a bit sad or something. 

If we don't get out right away in the morning for our first walk, he paces, stares out the window, and whines. Shortly after our return, he acts the same way. When I give him a toy, he plays with it until I get back to work on my laptop, and then he sulks. He doesn't run to his morning meal like he used to, but hangs back sulking for a few minutes before he finally approaches it and eats. He lies with his face on the floor between his paws and looks at me with big, sad eyes. It's heartbreaking! 

I feel like he wants to be outside more, but I don't have a fenced yard. Are the 2-3 hours out in the woods (plus a few blocks in the neighborhood and fetch at the park) not enough? I'm tapped out, but I feel like he wants more from me. 

He's 20 months old. Is this a stage, or am I doing something wrong? Have I spoiled him, maybe? Thoughts?


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Aww Max  maybe he is having a period of being blue. Just like people can do from time to time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

6 to 10 miles a day?
He's probably exhausted!
How do you find the time?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Why not try doing some doggie massage with him. Put a tiny bit of lavender oil on your hands and give him a good massage.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Benson acts that way when the kids are in school. Usually a walk or dog park cheers him. Retreiving keeps him happy and cheers him, he seems to enjoy having a little bit of a job. He knows when 3 is nearing though and then he's happy, happy, happy.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

"He doesn't run to his morning meal like he used to, but hangs back sulking for a few minutes before he finally approaches it and eats. He lies with his face on the floor between his paws and looks at me with big, sad eyes. It's heartbreaking!"


This part of your post concerned me. A young, healthy, active Golden shouldn't be off his food. I'd suggest discussing the change in his behavior with your vet. It also seems like he's getting a lot of exercise, maybe he's overtired. Don't know where you're located but here in CT when a dog goes off their food and is lethargic, people often suspect tick born diseases particularly Lymes and a vet is consulted immediately.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree.....he's pooped!!


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts. Actually, he's not at all tired. Trust me, he could do twice as many miles. That seems like the problem to me, like he's resentful that we are inside. He goes to the door and whines. At first I thought he had to go potty, but that wasn't it, and he doesn't ever want to come back inside. He's not hyper or anything--just loves the great outdoors. After our walks, he rests for a while and then he's rarin' to go again. I even walk him in 5 degree weather! Miserable for me, but he's just fine. 

As for eating, he only hangs back at first in the morning, but then finally digs in and finishes everything. He eats his evening meal with gusto. 

We were just at the vet I late November. He's perfectly healthy. 

I can't explain it. He just seems blue and dissatisfied unless we are out roaming the woods or playing ball. I was hoping maybe it was a stage. Or maybe I should schedule some agility classes or something. 

Maybe I've made him a little too dependent on me?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe he needs a girlfriend for companionship......


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I think, and I might be wrong, that they get used to what you do for them. He's used to constantly - or almost constantly - being outside. He'll get used to being inside more if you don't give in.

Max is a totally different dog when my husband is home because my husband will let him be out on the porch by himself, will go out to the field with him in the dark, will stay outside with him after dark. When it's just me and Max, he's inside with me unless he has to go potty. He doesn't bug me about going out unless he needs to go - but he won't leave my husband alone when he's home. 

Find something fun for him to do inside and eventually he should be more relaxed about it. 

(And I may be full of baloney  )


----------



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

Could you have a female going into heat somewhere around you? Just a thought. My SILs male dog will whine and pace to get out if any females are getting close to heat.


----------



## tfbf3250 (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you seen any change since you posted this? My 20 month old female has just started acting mopey. It has happened twice in 3 weeks and 
It lasts for a few days and then she is fine. I've taken her to the vet and they ruled out Addison's disease but since she is back to her old self they said to watch it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

